# Food



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy's low on food, so I was looking at different brands at the store and now after looking at what i bought at home I'm confused!! When we first got her we tried Science diet...she hated it, wouldn't eat it. So then the feed store in town sold Exclusive so we bought that. Moved, fed and still feed her Diamond. Have noticed she's been itching lately so thought I'd try a different brand. The best I could find in our town is Eukanuba. So I got that, it's more expensive but I thought it would be better... Now I went to that website that rates them and Diamond is actually a 3 Star food while Eukanuba is only a 2 star!!

The first ingredients in Diamond are, well it the Diamond Premium Adult:Chicken by product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour...

Eukanuba's (large breed adult) is: Chicken, corn meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum....

I thought at the store Eukanuba would be better because the first ingrediant is chicken. 

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but neither are quality products. You don't want any food with by-products and corn is nothing but filler. Look for a named ( chicken turkey, beef, venison, etc.) meat (preferably meal.... like turkey meal.... they're more concentrated) as the first ingredient. Rice, oatmeal, millet, quinoa are acceptable grains, but you still want primarily meat protein. Fruits, veggies are great. Just think you want everything as "whole" as possible, Just like for us, that gives us the best chance of getting the most nutrients from the food. Can you find Canidae, Eagle Pack (holistic), Natures Variety???? All are really good foods and moderately priced. BTW, Science Diet is one of the worst !!!

Although the one food has chicken listed first, that's misleading since it is not a meal and still has the water contained in it. They estimate water to be 80% of weight so taking that into consideration, the meat would most likely fall way down the ingredient list.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Not in the town we live in. I wonder why that Diamond is rated 3 star then?


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Yuck -- Science Diet is one of the worst. Premium kibble is best for your dog. Here are some ideas....I feed my girl Nature's Variety, and she has done really well on it. Plus, they make different kinds so that you can rotate between, Lamb, Chicken, etc.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Our vet before we moved and the one we go to now...all they sell is Science Diet...that's so wierd. I've heard the manufacturer of Science Diet also publishes vet school texts books. Don't know if that's true or not.
Gosh, maybe I should start ordering her food online. There is a feed store in this town. I might try there tomorrow. I bought Exclusive at a feed store we used to live in...maybe they would have something good.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Emmy's low on food, so I was looking at different brands at the store and now after looking at what i bought at home I'm confused!! When we first got her we tried Science diet...she hated it, wouldn't eat it. So then the feed store in town sold Exclusive so we bought that. Moved, fed and still feed her Diamond. Have noticed she's been itching lately so thought I'd try a different brand. The best I could find in our town is Eukanuba. So I got that, it's more expensive but I thought it would be better... Now I went to that website that rates them and Diamond is actually a 3 Star food while Eukanuba is only a 2 star!!
> 
> The first ingredients in Diamond are, well it the Diamond Premium Adult:Chicken by product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour...
> 
> ...


Go to ( timberwolforganics.con )
Its good food and 2 of there foods are grain free food.
No Rice or Corn or wheat fillers in it.
My Golden has ben eating it for 2 years now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is really weird because I went back to the analysis website and looked at the Diamond ( some is rated 3 sstar and some 2). Anyway, none of their ingredient list has BY PRODUCT. I wonder if they have changed their "recipe". Anyway, try to avoid by products unless you want feathers, beaks and other non-nutritious ingredients.

Also, Science Diet is sold by lots of vets. They spend a ton of resources "wooing" them and, of course, they get a kick back for selling their products. Read and study the labels and you'll run for a better quality food.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, I just checked online...we can get Exclusive dog food at the feed store here in town. Here's the link...We've had her on this before. What do you think??

PMI Nutrition


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We must have all posted at the same time....sorry..lol.
I'll go look at that ShiningStar.

And, PennyandMaggiesmom....I know, that's what confuses me!!

That link was supposed to bring you right up to the exclusive food's ingredients


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One other thing... Do try the feed store. None of the real quality food is sold in the PetSmart/ PetCos. EIther feed or specialty pet stores usually have them Even in Dallas, you have to search around. However, I've had good luck ordering online. Google some of the foods and shop around.... you may be able to get free shipping and most likely won't pay tax. I guarantee it's worth it!

I know I'm on my soap box but I became practically obsessed with dietary requirements last year when we adopted our AIHA springer. I'm sure that quality diet played a big part in his recovery and I've filtered that down to the rest of our pack with really dramatic results.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just copied and pasted it...

*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:* ​Crude Protein, minimum22.0%Vitamin A, minimum15,000 IU/kgCrude Fat, minimum12.0%Vitamin E, minimum100 IU/kgCrude Fiber, maximum3.0%Zinc, minimum150 ppmMoisture, maximum10.0%Omega-6 Fatty Acids, min1.7%*Ash, maximum7.0%Omega-3 Fatty Acids, min0.3%*Calcium (Ca), minimum1.3%Glucosamine Hydrochloride, min300 ppm*Phosphorus (P), minimum1.0%Chondroitin Sulfate, minimum100 ppm**Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.
*INGREDIENTS:* Lamb, lamb meal, rice flour, brewers rice, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal,
chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), dried beet pulp, flaxseed, dried egg product, natural flavor, fish meal, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic
acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine
hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol
bisulfite (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.​RETURN TO EXCLUSIVE™ BRAND MAIN PAGE​


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

No Pennyandmaggiesmom...don't apologize!! I am asking for help here... I know similar threads have been posted on this subject and I did search them...it's just in a small town it's hard...we don't have even petco's ...etc whcih I know aren't great for food. We have farm supply stores that don't carry much...glad I thought of the feed store. 
If that Exclusive is as good as I think I would prefer just to pick it up in town here..do business locally, than to have to order it.
So please have a look at that and give me your honest opinion.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looked at the Exclusive and it is a TON better than the Eukanuba ( some call it Pukanuba) or Diamond. The only detrimental thing I see there is corn is way high on the list. Most dogs cannot process this and it is considered filler. BTW, I looked at the chicken, no others. I'm going to look around and see if I can find a good link that has " what to look for .... good and bad ingredients" type thing. I think The Honest Kitchen hadone on their site and it would be just as valuable for kibble as for dry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think we're playing posting tag. Your ingredient list is even better than the one I looked at.............don't see the corn listed there. If you can, take the time to read the bag you get and see if these ingredients are the same. ( The Diamond deal has me spooked )

BTW, where are you? I've never heard of this brand. You may have a regional winner here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Found this that could be very helpful. The Honest Kitchen : Resources : Choosing pet food


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck choosing foods. Let's see weve tried.

Timberwolf Fish formula
Timberwolf Lamb and Apples
Wellness
Solid Gold
Dick Van Pattens Duck

I can't remember some of the others right now, but my two are now on

Tucker: Canidae Plantinum
Shadow: one meal The Honest Kitchen which I may do away with
and one meal Canidae Lamb

Shadow has allergies. Tucker pretty much has always eaten Canidae Plantium for specific reasons.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Alth0uogh I am going to disagree with the comment about PetsMart if you are looking for somethig to order I would suggest Blackwood 3000 and it is delivered to your door and boxed so it doesn't break open


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Alth0uogh I am going to disagree with the comment about PetsMart if you are looking for somethig to order I would suggest Blackwood 3000 and it is delivered to your door and boxed so it doesn't break open


Hooch I went to the Blackwoods 3000 web sight and check out the food
I have one Question
What do you like abput that food ???


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is great on skin problems with dog that have them. I am far from a food snob so if you are wanting me to do an ingredient break down that won;t be coming. I just use what works. My other dogs eat Purina Pro Plan


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It is great on skin problems with dog that have them. I am far from a food snob so if you are wanting me to do an ingredient break down that won;t be coming. I just use what works. My other dogs eat Purina Pro Plan


Nothing like that was intened I was just curious about it that all

I think everyone has to try to find a food that works for them.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think we're playing posting tag. Your ingredient list is even better than the one I looked at.............don't see the corn listed there. If you can, take the time to read the bag you get and see if these ingredients are the same. ( The Diamond deal has me spooked )
> 
> BTW, where are you? I've never heard of this brand. You may have a regional winner here.


I'm in Nebraska. I posted the Lamb and Rice formula. As far as Chicken vs Lamb vs whatever meat...is one better than the other?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm, I know where you're coming from. Right now, my group is on The Honest Kitchen and sometimes a bit of EVO.We've gone completely away with grain and are protein heavy. It's worked wonders for poor Cody who, on top of every thing else, was VERY malnourished when we got him last fall. I'm sure that poor guy had every toxin a food could have in his first year !
As far as the PMI, I was trying to help her since she is in an area with very limited accessibilty. THe PMI she came up with seemed much better than Sci Diet, Diamond, or Eukanuba.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Alth0uogh I am going to disagree with the comment about PetsMart if you are looking for somethig to order I would suggest Blackwood 3000 and it is delivered to your door and boxed so it doesn't break open


I will go look, I'm making myself clean this mess we call a house, inbetween posting on here. If I can get a good food locally I would rather do that than order online just for pure convenience and dont' want to pay shipping. 

Plus, I remember with that Exclusive, it was a little more expensive but the place we used to buy it from had like every 11th bag was free so that was nice too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I'm in Nebraska. I posted the Lamb and Rice formula. As far as Chicken vs Lamb vs whatever meat...is one better than the other?


 No... comes down to personal preference and what your dog likes best. However, check the ingre and go for the one that has the most protein sources listed first, rather than the one that lists one protein, then 4-5 grains or fillers.... if that's applicable. One other thing I was thinking, once you have her settled on food, you can really improve their dietary intake by just adding some human food. Start out just a little at a time so as not to upset their tummy. Maybe some cooked meat (Onions are a big, dangerous no-no), some raw or steamed veggies, small bit of cheese, spoonful of cottage cheese, plain yogurt,etc. Just remember, no cooked bones or onions. Alot of times I'll just separate out some of what we're having for dinner and then add it to their food later.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I will go look, I'm making myself clean this mess we call a house, inbetween posting on here. If I can get a good food locally I would rather do that than order online just for pure convenience and dont' want to pay shipping.
> 
> Plus, I remember with that Exclusive, it was a little more expensive but the place we used to buy it from had like every 11th bag was free so that was nice too.


I like the Exclusive also. I t is mad eby Purina Mills which started up after the sell out to Nestle'. You can check Blackwood maybe sold locally.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Shinning Star said:


> Nothing like that was intened I was just curious about it that all
> 
> I think everyone has to try to find a food that works for them.


Probably could have typed that better was not implying anyone was on here. Food threads on this forum go alot better than on most forums. ROFL I am just not that much into what ingriedients are listed which why as I have always been a Purina man so I have never strayed except ti Blackwood and Exclusive when I run out and can't get up to the city to buy Pro Plan.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm glad I didnt' open the Eukanuba...I'll take that back and go see what all the feed store has tomorrow. I think I have a better understanding of it all now so thank you.

Hooch, would you please get over here and clean my house, and balance my checkbook (haven't done it in a couple weeks...might be scary so i keep putting it off).


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I don;t mind balancing your if you balance mind though the zeros on mine make it kind of easy I jus tas soon someone else had the misery of looking at mine for a change. LOL Now cleaning house I can do.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Notice I'm still posting and not cleaning or doing the checkbook!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I kind of noticed that. The bank balance can;t be that bad or the house that dirty. Go do it and come back I am here all night. ROFL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Kimm, I know where you're coming from. Right now, my group is on The Honest Kitchen and sometimes a bit of EVO.We've gone completely away with grain and are protein heavy. It's worked wonders for poor Cody who, on top of every thing else, was VERY malnourished when we got him last fall. I'm sure that poor guy had every toxin a food could have in his first year !
> As far as the PMI, I was trying to help her since she is in an area with very limited accessibilty. THe PMI she came up with seemed much better than Sci Diet, Diamond, or Eukanuba.


Shadow was tested for allergies, controversial I know, but it's helped. He's allergic to Chicken, Turkey, Corn, milk products, (other things have slipped my mind now :doh and borderline allergic to duck, rabbit, and :doh:Ugh! There is another. 

I'm running out the door...wish I could stay and play one more day.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Our female became allergic (hot spots) to lamb and also chicken... so we switched to Wellness Fish & Sweet potato... totally alternate protein / carb sources and they all love it. No more hot spots. It's pricey, though - $50/bag.

I agree about the Science Diet... chix by-products... my former vet actually argued with me that it was a "good food." Tried to make me feel bad that I didn't want to buy the food from her. I told her no way am I feeding by-products to my dog. 

The Lamb & Rice Exclusive ingredients don't look too bad; especially for a reasonably-priced food. I didn't look at the other types of food by Exclusive.

Lisa W


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If a vet is seriously going to argue that SD is a quality food, makes you wonder what else they're "pulling the wool over your eyes" on ????? That sounds really cynical ( & it is ) but I've been SO disillusioned about some of the professionals that are supposed to have our pets welfare as a top priority. Luckily, we have found a vet that is ALL about the animals, not the bottom line............ and I've become much more vocal about my concerns.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I will go look, I'm making myself clean this mess we call a house, inbetween posting on here. If I can get a good food locally I would rather do that than order online just for pure convenience and dont' want to pay shipping.


 
if you go to Home - Timberwolf Organics, Inc. and order their food online, shipping is free as long as you spend atleast $15 i believe. their food has a very good repuation and as was said before, they do have grain free options which really are the healthiest for dogs. but the grains they DO use in their other formulas are the best and most easily digestible grains. just lettin you know you dont necessarily have to pay an arm and a leg for shipping to order quality food online.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If a vet is seriously going to argue that SD is a quality food, makes you wonder what else they're "pulling the wool over your eyes" on ????? That sounds really cynical ( & it is ) but I've been SO disillusioned about some of the professionals that are supposed to have our pets welfare as a top priority. Luckily, we have found a vet that is ALL about the animals, not the bottom line............ and I've become much more vocal about my concerns.


One thing that is not taught in vet schools is proper nuitrion. Science diet makes huge donations to schools with vet schools so the Vets tend to go with what they know and the know Hills from vet school. Plus Hill's sets them up with frood from start of practice. It is not that they don't like other foods it is just that the Hill's representatives are in their practice talking to them.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Go order the TimberWolf Organics they have a sample package with all there
different kinds of food in small bags.
That way you can try them all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hooch... so true and to top it off, the vets can make a good chunk of $$$$$ by selling their food !!! I've become a "Mom on a mission" ( and I'm sure you know how that is ---lol) as far as nutrition. When we adopted our AIHA springer, my thought was there were only a limited factors that I could control in regards to his recovery and health, with diet and quality vet care being the two prime ones. I read everything I could get my hands on re" nutrition, talked to vets who thought diet was important (mostly holistic ones) and even talked to human nutritionists! 
As an aside, our younger son is an MD ----------- doing a residency in pediatrics at Vandy and even they don't get any formal training in med school re" nutrition...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Crud... I just typed a message and for some reason it disappeared. Oh well....Hooch, I know what you mean about SD "wooing " the vets. They can end up making a sizeable portion of their income from selling their food !!! When we adopted our AIHA springer last year, I became a "mom on a mission" ( and I'm sure you know how dangerous THAT is---lol) in regards to diet.... I figured it was one aspect of his health that I could control. I read everything I could get my hands on, spoke with several vets that see diet as directly affecting health ( mostly holistic, but not all ) and even spoke with some human nutritionists. ANYWAY, long story short, our whole pack has really benefited from goin a more "natural" route. Hubby jokes that they eat better and with more thought than we do ---- I don't dare tell him he's right !!!

As an aside, our younger son is a MD doing his residency in pediatrics at Vandy and even they don't get training in nutrition in med school!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I retyped and then suddenly the first was there. Boy, I need a break ! Sorry


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is only people like you that do the work that know proper nuitrion and I would say that most holistic people are ahead on the curve of this also. Just so you know again I was not calling anyone here a food snob their are just people that are set on thier way of feeding that can make this type food threads a horror to go in. That is one good thing I like about this forum people don;t get jumped on about these questions and i hope no one thought I was trying to. I hate when I type someothing that comes off sounding that way


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Our vet before we moved and the one we go to now...all they sell is Science Diet...that's so wierd. I've heard the manufacturer of Science Diet also publishes vet school texts books. Don't know if that's true or not.
> Gosh, maybe I should start ordering her food online. There is a feed store in this town. I might try there tomorrow. I bought Exclusive at a feed store we used to live in...maybe they would have something good.


Our vet also pushes and sells Science Diet. I think it's wierd as well since there are other foods that are just so much better for our pups. I feed my two Candiae ALS and they are both doing great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I didn't think that at all ! I really try not to come off like some smart a--, but it one topic I feel strongly about.

I love your subtitle... do you also specialize in "clique-er" training ???? ROFL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

With KayCee's knee problems and surgeries 14 months apart, she packd on th pounds, up to 85, and nothing took it off. Finally my vet put her on Science Diet r/d and that did the trick. She lost that excess weght and has kept it off all these years--67 pounds when she had her physical in june.. She ate it, but i could tell she was not crazy about it, didn't eat with her usual gusto.

Then when Buck got a kidney infection and 'trash in his urine', my vet put him on the Science Diet k/d for 3 months and it cleared his kidneys right up. however, he didn't like it, often didn't eat much of his breakfast and lost abut 4 pounds over the 3 months he was on it. I was sure glad when he could get off it.

I think the SD 'scripts do have a place, but it wolud not be my food of choice. HOWEVER my vet has a bench champion English Setter who has been on SD her entire life and is a beautiful, healthy 8 year old girl...he got her about a month after we kayCee and Hunter.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh I didn't think that at all ! I really try not to come off like some smart a--, but it one topic I feel strongly about.
> 
> I love your subtitle... do you also specialize in "clique-er" training ???? ROFL


Now that was funny I don;t care who you are. ROFLMBO


----------



## acedogblog (Nov 30, 2020)

My dog is super picky with food!! But I tried out a couple on this list and they loved them!!


----------

